# Raw cod



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

A friend of ours gave us a dozen or so whole raw young cod fish - frozen and individually wrapped. They weigh about 2 lbs each. I cut them in half and gave each dog 1/2 fish. This is my dogs' first experience with eating entire fish of this size, but they've had canned fish before. 

My younger Mal was a little confused by it (I gave him the head end), but ended up eating it. About 5 mins later, he puked it all up. He then re-ate it, taking a lot of time to chew it up before swallowing. So far, he's kept it down this second time around. He's been raw fed since I got him in December and never had an issue with any of it. Any body else have a dog who threw up raw fish like this after first eating it? Anybody else feed whole fish/cod?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just went downstairs and noticed my Lab - who was given the head end of his fish too - threw his up as well. No such luck with re-eating it. Had to clean that mess up myself. He was looking at it with absolute disgust.

The min pin hasn't eaten all of his yet - he had the tail end. My older Mal practically swallowed his - he had the tail end too. No vomiting from either of them.

Too much fish for the 2 that vomited and not enough adjustment time to it?


----------



## Lisa Emerson (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe they knew they weren't going to enjoy the trematodes?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

We used to get cod but it was generally ground and we used to mix it with other meat. Some dogs were not too keen on it by itself. I think some dogs don't seem to digest some types of raw fish as well as some.

On a funnier note - I had picked up meat one day and stuck a block of frozen cod in one of the dog boxes.  I stoppped to visit my girlfriend and came out to see every barn cat on the place swarming all over my truck - it looked like a scene from the movie "Birds" if you substituted birds for cats. Scary :-o


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Lisa Emerson said:


> Maybe they knew they weren't going to enjoy the trematodes?


You mean the dead trematodes, right? These fish have been frozen for over a year.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Lynn - I love your posts!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: On a funnier note - I had picked up meat one day and stuck a block of frozen cod in one of the dog boxes. I stoppped to visit my girlfriend and came out to see every barn cat on the place swarming all over my truck - it looked like a scene from the movie "Birds" if you substituted birds for cats. Scary 

I can fix that with some .22 shorts.

Just upping the post count folks. : )


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Konnie, I know this won't be much help but...

I've fed my guys rainbow trout heads that were freshly caught and then frozen without a problem.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Part 2: Breakfast = more cod.

The Miniature Pinscher and Labrador will not eat the fish. The 2 Mals (who will eat anything) love the fish. No more vomiting.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have one who vomits fish suppers, including lean white fish. No idea why. If I give it in small enough amounts (with other RMBs), he's fine.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, Connie. Makes me feel better that other people have similar experiences. I'll try giving smaller bits along with more familiar fare to the 2 who won't eat it.

(psst...see, more free dog food! people just give this stuff away! and Jeff didn't believe me that feeding raw could be cheaper!) :grin:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I've never fed cod, but have fed lots of raw fish to dogs with no major problems. Sometimes the fish were still alive but mostly dead/fresh, they usually would just step on it and eat from the head down or just hold it in their paws and eat like it was a popsicle.

I'm sure they had lots of worms from this but we had a deal with the local nursing station and got wormer for free.


----------

